# fertilizer



## j-man the skater-man (Apr 4, 2005)

are plant fertilizers needed for plants to be healthy? will the fertilizers interfer with fish?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i belive it depends on the plant


----------



## Pareeeee (Jan 22, 2005)

definitely need ferts for plants, especially the more exotic ones. Vallisneria though, will grow in almost anything, fertilized or not.

jobes stakes and aquarium formulated ferts will not hurt fish


PS: what type of plants do yiou have?


----------

